# 189 Visa Lodging Query



## promigrant (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello Folks,

Could anyone share a glimpse/snapshot (like how many screen transitions, field details etc) of the required details during visa lodging? I believe it has to be filled online after clicking the Apply Visa button. Is there any way to prepare beforehand to speed up the lodging process?

Thank you!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Visa application has 2 stages. The first one being set of 17 online forms to be filled before paying the fees, and the immiAccount portal itself where you can upload documents.
The 1st part has the following questions:
_continued...​_


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*Application context*
*Expression of interest*
Expression of interest ID: <auto-filled/ copied from EOI>
Expression of interest date: <auto-filled/ copied from EOI>

*Invitation*
Invitation ID: <auto-generated>
Invitation date: <non-editable>
Invitation expiry date: <non-editable>
Subclass: <189/190/489 non-editable>

*Primary applicant*
Information: Entering names incorrectly may result in denial of permission to board an aircraft to Australia, or result in delays in border processing on arrival in Australia, even if the applicant has been granted a visa.

*Passport details*
Family name:
Given names:
Sex:
Date of birth:
Passport number:
Country of passport:
Nationality of passport holder:
Date of issue:
Date of expiry:
Place of issue / issuing authority:

It is strongly recommended that the passport be valid for at least six months.

*Place of birth*
Town / City:
State / Province:
Country of birth:

*Relationship status*
Relationship status:
Date of marriage:

*Other names / spellings*
Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?

*Citizenship*
Is this applicant a citizen of the country of passport?
Is this applicant a citizen of any other country?

*Other passports*
Does this applicant have other current passports?

*National identity documents*
Does this applicant have national identity documents?

Enter details exactly as shown on the national identity document.
Family name:
Given names:
Type of document:
Identification number (if shown):
Country of issue:
...

*Health examination*
Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?

*Critical data confirmation*
All information provided is important to the processing of this application.
If the information included on this page is incorrect, it may lead to denial of permission to board an aircraft to Australia, even if a visa has been granted.
Confirm that the following information is correct and that it is in the correct fields.
Is the above information correct?

*Additional identity questions*
Provide further details below, where available.

*Previous travel to Australia*
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?

*Migrating family members*
Are there any migrating family members included in this application?


*Migrating family members*
*Relationship to primary applicant*
Relationship to the primary applicant:

*Passport details*
Enter the following details as they appear in the family member's passport.
Family name:
Given names:
Sex:
Date of birth:
Passport number:
Country of passport:
Nationality of passport holder:
Date of issue:
Date of expiry:
Place of issue / issuing authority:

It is strongly recommended that the passport be valid for at least six months.

*Place of birth*
Town / City:
State / Province:
Country of birth:

*Relationship status*
Relationship status:
Date of marriage:

*Other names / spellings*
Is this family member currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?

*Citizenship*
Is this family member a citizen of the country of passport?
Is this family member a citizen of any other country?

*Other passports*
Does this family member have other current passports?

*National identity documents*
Does this family member have national identity documents?
Enter details exactly as shown on the national identity document.
Family name:
Given names:
Type of document:
Identification number (if shown):
Country of issue:
...

*Health examination*
Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?

*Child custody details*
Is this family member a child under 18 years of age?

*Migrating family members*
Relationship to primary applicant

...<Similar questions as above for secondary applicant>


*Critical Data Confirmation*
All information provided is important to the processing of this application.
If the information included on this page is incorrect, it may lead to denial of permission to board an aircraft to Australia, even if a visa has been granted.
Confirm that the following information is correct and that it is in the correct fields.
Is the above information correct?


*Contact details*
*Country of residence*

Usual country of residence:

*Residential address*
Note that a street address is required. A post office address cannot be accepted as a residential address.
Country:
Address:
Suburb / Town:
State or Province:
Postal code:

*Contact telephone numbers*
Home phone:
Business phone:
Mobile / Cell phone:

*Postal address*
Is the postal address the same as the residential address?


*Electronic communication*
We can communicate about this application more quickly using email and/or fax.
Does the applicant agree to this department communicating via email and/or fax? This may include receiving notification of the outcome of the application.

Email address:
Fax number:

*Intended state of residence*
Intended state of residence in Australia:


*Authorised recipient*
Does the applicant authorise another person to receive written correspondence on their behalf?
This authorises the department to send the authorised person all written correspondence that would otherwise be sent directly to the applicant.
This person is referred to as the 'authorised recipient'.


*Non-migrating dependent family members*
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?


*Skills assessment*
A provisional skills assessment for a subclass 485 visa is not a suitable skills assessment to apply for any other visa.
*Skills assessment*
Skills assessment details
Nominated occupation:

Does the applicant have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority, which is not for a Subclass 485 (Temporary Graduate) visa?

Name of assessing authority:
Date of skills assessment:
Reference / Receipt number:

*Partner skills*
Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?


*Education*
*Education - <Your_Name>*
Education history
Highest recognised qualification obtained:

Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above.
Qualification:
Course name:
Institution name:
Country of institution:
Date from:
Date to:
Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above.
...


*Regional Australian study*
Has the applicant studied for at least two years in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area?

*Credentialled community language*
Has the applicant obtained credentialled community language qualifications?


*Education - <Secondary_Applicant's_Name>*
*Education history*
Highest recognised qualification obtained:

Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above.
Qualification:
Course name:
Institution name:
Country of institution:
Date from:
Date to:
...


*Employment*
*Employment - <Your_Name>*
*Employment history*
Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?

Give details of employment undertaken in the last 10 years.
Position:
Employer name:
Country:
Date from:
Date to:
Description of duties:
Is this employment related to the nominated position?

Give details of employment undertaken in the last 10 years.
Position:
Employer name:
Country:
Date from:
Date to:
Description of duties:
Is this employment related to the nominated position?
...

*Employment in nominated occupation*
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Duration of overseas employment: _ years in the past 10 years

Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Has the applicant completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months?

*Employment - <Secondary_Applicant's_Name>*
...


*Language*
*Language - <Your_Name>*
Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?
*English test details*
Give details of the most recent English test.
Name of test:
Date of test:
Test reference number:
Country where test was undertaken:
Language ability: <Auto-computes as Superior, Proficient or Competent>

*Main language*
Main language: <Mention your mother tongue or the usual language you speak at home>


_continued...​_


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*Language - <Secondary_Applicant's_Name>*
<similar questions as above for primary applicant>


*Previous countries of residence*
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
Give details of the last permanent address in this country.
Name:
Country:
Address:
Suburb / Town:
State or Province:
Postal code:
Date from:
Date to:
...
...


*Character declarations*
Has any applicant ever been charged with any offence that is currently awaiting legal action?
Has any applicant ever been convicted of an offence in any country (including any conviction which is now removed from official records)?
Has any applicant ever been the subject of an arrest warrant or Interpol notice?
Has any applicant ever been found guilty of a sexually based offence involving a child (including where no conviction was recorded)?
Has any applicant ever been named on a sex offender register?
Has any applicant ever been acquitted of any offence on the grounds of unsoundness of mind or insanity?
Has any applicant ever been found by a court not fit to plead?
Has any applicant ever been directly or indirectly involved in, or associated with, activities which would represent a risk to national security in Australia or any other country?
Has any applicant ever been charged with, or indicted for: genocide, war crimes, crimes against humanity, torture, slavery, or any other crime that is otherwise of a serious international concern?
Has any applicant ever been associated with a person, group or organisation that has been or is involved in criminal conduct?
Has any applicant ever been associated with an organisation engaged in violence or engaged in acts of violence (including war, insurgency, freedom fighting, terrorism, protest) either overseas or in Australia?
Has any applicant ever served in a military force, police force, state sponsored / private militia or intelligence agency (including secret police)?
Has any applicant ever undergone any military/paramilitary training, been trained in weapons/ explosives or in the manufacture of chemical/biological products?
Has any applicant ever been involved in people smuggling or people trafficking offences?
Has any applicant ever been removed, deported or excluded from any country (including Australia)?
Has any applicant ever overstayed a visa in any country (including Australia)?
Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in Australia?


*Declarations*
Warning:
Giving false or misleading information is a serious offence.
The applicants declare that they:
Have read and understood the information provided to them in this application.
Have provided complete and correct information in every detail on this form, and on any attachments to it.
Understand that if any fraudulent documents or false or misleading information has been provided with this application, or if any of the applicants fail to satisfy the Minister of their identity, the application may be refused and the applicant(s), and any member of their family unit, may become unable to be granted a visa for a specified period of time.
Understand that if documents are found to be fraudulent or information to be incorrect after the grant of a visa, the visa may subsequently be cancelled.
Understand that if this application is approved, any person not included in this application will not have automatic right of entry to Australia.
Will inform the Department of Immigration and Border Protection in writing immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances (including change of address) or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in or with this application, while it is being considered.
Have read the information contained in the Privacy Notice (Form 1442i).
Understand that the department may collect, use and disclose the applicant's personal information (including biometric information and other sensitive information) as outlined in the Privacy Notice (Form 1442i).


*Life in Australia - Australian values*
The applicant declares that all persons included in this application who are 18 years or over have read, or had explained to them, information provided by the Australian Government on Australian society and values and agrees to the Australian Values statement.

*Life in Australia booklet (pdf link)* *Australian values statement*


----------



## promigrant (Sep 6, 2015)

Excellent Keeda !! Thank you so much , it's very helpful to prepare the answers beforehand.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> *Language - <Secondary_Applicant's_Name>*
> <similar questions as above for primary applicant>
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much 
This is very helpful


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> *Language - <Secondary_Applicant's_Name>*
> <similar questions as above for primary applicant>
> 
> 
> ...


Hi KeeDa,

I have submitted my EOI on december 5th 2015, but i have got my new passport renewed with spouse name endorsed. 

Should I have to change my passport details in EOI or should I have to wait for my invitation and fill any relevant form for my passport details.

I believe its 929 and has to be filled during visa lodge if my understand is correct. 

Many thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nandyyy,

It's written at various places in the EOI forms that you should update the EOI as soon as you become aware of any change in circumstance. I would say don't wait for invite or visa application and update it in the EOI ASAP. Your points, DOE, etc won't change due to this update.

929 (which BTW is now made as an online form inside your immiAccount) is for change of passport after having lodged or granted the visa.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi keeda,

I have one doubt if u plz guide me. I have more than 8 years of experience in nominated catagory out of which 7 years i worked in UAE and 1 year in my home country. While filling visa application i sleceted 5 years option for Duration of Overseas employment instead of 8 years. I considered overseas exp out of my home country. 
Is it ok or if not than how i would change it to 8 years for claiming points? Visa submitted on 30-01-2016 Plz advise.

Best Regards,
Zeeshan

Regards,


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> nandyyy,
> 
> It's written at various places in the EOI forms that you should update the EOI as soon as you become aware of any change in circumstance. I would say don't wait for invite or visa application and update it in the EOI ASAP. Your points, DOE, etc won't change due to this update.
> 
> 929 (which BTW is now made as an online form inside your immiAccount) is for change of passport after having lodged or granted the visa.


Thanks keeDa,

I shall update my eoi accordingly.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi keeda,
> 
> I have one doubt if u plz guide me. I have more than 8 years of experience in nominated catagory out of which 7 years i worked in UAE and 1 year in my home country. While filling visa application i sleceted 5 years option for Duration of Overseas employment instead of 8 years. I considered overseas exp out of my home country.
> Is it ok or if not than how i would change it to 8 years for claiming points? Visa submitted on 30-01-2016 Plz advise.
> ...


From what I can remember, in the visa application, the choices for that drop-down are 0-3, 3-5, 5-8, and 8+. So, it should be fine if you selected the 5-8 option. In case if I am wrong, and you indeed need to correct something, use the 'update us' link on the left in your immiAccount, and then the link 'notification for incorrect answers'. Provide details about what was submitted incorrectly, against which question, and what should the answer be updated with.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> From what I can remember, in the visa application, the choices for that drop-down are 0-3, 3-5, 5-8, and 8+. So, it should be fine if you selected the 5-8 option. In case if I am wrong, and you indeed need to correct something, use the 'update us' link on the left in your immiAccount, and then the link 'notification for incorrect answers'. Provide details about what was submitted incorrectly, against which question, and what should the answer be updated with.


Thanks Keeda, 
There are three options i.e. less than 3 years, 3 years, 5 years and 8 years. If i dont update, Is there any issue in future process for claiming 15 points. What would you suggest ?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Thanks Keeda,
> There are three options i.e. less than 3 years, 3 years, 5 years and 8 years. If i dont update, Is there any issue in future process for claiming 15 points. What would you suggest ?
> 
> Thanks


I say get it corrected as it clearly is a mismatch between your EOI and visa application.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Duration of overseas employment: _ years in the past 10 years

Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Question is.....should I enter the employment of what Vetassess is giving me points for or all the employments of 10 yrs which we fill in Form 80


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

And employment assessment benefit that I am getting for is for the period 2010 - 2013....what should I say ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ravi,

"at a skilled level" indeed means that you should count only the experience deemed as skilled by your assessing body.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Keeda....First of all..you have done such an amazing job...this gives a heads up to everyone...so I will mention the period with Vetassess have given as positive period.... I have another query if you can help...Form 80 question 36. "Have you, or any other person included in this application, ever" my father did serve but he is not migrating....should I give details ?If Yes, "My Father did serve Indian Armed Forces and retired as Lieutenant colonel in the year 2002 at Bangalore location from Madras Engineering Group." I hope this will be enough ?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

"served in a military force, police force, state
sponsored/private militia or intelligence
agency (including secret police)?" is the question


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ravi,

It seems you have declared father as a non-migrating dependent in your application. If so, then yes, you should answer that question and provide the description accordingly. I hope you are aware of the definition of a dependent (migrating or not). Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gle-page-ranking-application.html#post9193050


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi there...Yes u are right  so the term "Anyone included in this application means...who will be moving with you or is being a part of this application for Visa"


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone included in the application includes non-migrating members too- basically the list of members you see on the left side in your immiAccount for this visa application. All of them will need character assessments, PCCs, as well as medicals.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmmm....I am yet to open the page as I am collecting the documents....but a question... they are not dependent one me...How can I avoid this one....as I cannot make them go-through this one...


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

I am raising these questions basis Form 80 which I am filling and the application format you have provided...I will click on 'Apply Visa" button in 2-3 days once my Credit card is done.. I am in 190 class


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ravi,

Check page#1 of this thread- the questions "Migrating family members" and "Non-migrating dependent family members" is the place where you declare migrating/ non-migrating dependents.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Keeda....got it...so no one migrating with me and no one dependent on me  Cheers!!!! thanks for all ur support...


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

*Regarding ACS assessment*

Kindly help me . 

Here is my query regarding acs assessment


I got my acs results. Will I get 5 points from DIAC.

Below is my acs result.


Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the

ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Science from Madras University completed June 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after May 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 05/11 - 07/15 (4yrs 2mths) 



I have one more question for partner skill points


My partner completed is MSC(Information Technology) 2009 November from India.
And she dont have work experience. she is not working and she have competent english.

Could you please confirm me will she is eligible to apply for ACS ? to obtain 5 points for partner skill.


Awaiting for your reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

venkatfcb said:


> Kindly help me .
> 
> Here is my query regarding acs assessment
> 
> ...


You will get 15 points for your qualification, but 5 points for work experience only in June-2016 (edit: assumption: yours is non-Australian work experience). Make sure you leave your To-Date for the current employment blank in the EOI for this to happen.

As for partner points- unfortunately your partner won't get a positive assessment due to absence of any work experience.


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You will get 15 points for your qualification, but 5 points for work experience only in June-2016 (edit: assumption: yours is non-Australian work experience). Make sure you leave your To-Date for the current employment blank in the EOI for this to happen.
> 
> As for partner points- unfortunately your partner won't get a positive assessment due to absence of any work experience.




Then what is the minimum work experience required for my partner to apply for acs to get 5 points for partner skill


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

venkatfcb said:


> Then what is the minimum work experience required for my partner to apply for acs to get 5 points for partner skill


With MSC IT and at least 2 years of work experience as a software developer, your partner should get a positive assessment.


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> With MSC IT and at least 2 years of work experience as a software developer, your partner should get a positive assessment.


Thank you. should I need to re-apply for ACS?. May 2016 I am going to complete my 5 yrs at my work. will I get 5 points from acs?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

venkatfcb said:


> Thank you. should I need to re-apply for ACS?. May 2016 I am going to complete my 5 yrs at my work. will I get 5 points from acs?


You don't have to re-apply in May-2016. As I said earlier, if you leave the To-Date for your current employment blank in the EOI, the system will award you 5 points for your employment in June-2016. During the visa processing you will have to provide a new job reference to prove that you continued to work (after the ACS assessment) at the same job, utilising the same skills.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Keeda, I did fill my Visa application (not submitted yet) and My Health declaration (which I submitted). I will submit the application after health test outcome. However, the question is I see "Select Action" option what should be done with this ? and once my health check is done...does it show on the site?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ravi,

I am not aware of the "Action" thing as the online system interface changed recently while I had done my visa application process using the older system (or maybe it was there, but I forgot) and neither did I do the medicals before applying for the visa.

Yes, you should submit your visa application after the health assessment and also link the health ID (HAP ID) in your visa application. See if this thread helps you regarding the same: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Keeda...looks like I have to revisit my application and select yes to medical check in last 12 months one I am done with medicals...once I select the option yes...it will ask for HAP...ID...I suppose and that is what CO will check for the reports....When I called the hospital...they said just get ur TRN or HAP ID number and passport.... I suppose this is how it will work...


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Keeda..3 of us filled this visa application today and we were not sure of below question:
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Is this asking for employment outside India or in India...so far never worked anywhere outside


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

I think this overseas experience is related to outside australia only. There are other experience called inside australia.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Pawan...got it...I was confused as it say 3,5,8 yrs....I was assessed for 4.1 got tensed  so i mentioned yes and selected 3 out of ten....so hopefully will get 5 points


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Now all I need to know is about the drop downs in the last column of visa application....for medical it says "Share" not clue and visa I am yet to complete as I have to undergo medicals


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You will get 15 points for your qualification, but 5 points for work experience only in June-2016 (edit: assumption: yours is non-Australian work experience). Make sure you leave your To-Date for the current employment blank in the EOI for this to happen.
> 
> As for partner points- unfortunately your partner won't get a positive assessment due to absence of any work experience.


------------------------------------------------
Could you please clarify my doubt

If my employment after *May 2013* will be considered as ICT business analyst. In this case to obtain 5 points from DIAC should I need to work till end of June 2016? or If I relieve 1st week of june 2016. will I get 5 points from DIAC?

Note : *01/June 2013* to *01/June 2016*-> will be 3years.

Awaiting for your response.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

venkatfcb said:


> ------------------------------------------------
> Could you please clarify my doubt
> 
> If my employment after *May 2013* will be considered as ICT business analyst. In this case to obtain 5 points from DIAC should I need to work till end of June 2016? or If I relieve 1st week of june 2016. will I get 5 points from DIAC?
> ...



June 2013 to May 2016 will make you eligible for 5 points for work exp.

So even if you get relived in first week of June.... you are eligible for 5 points.


All the best


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> June 2013 to May 2016 will make you eligible for 5 points for work exp.
> 
> So even if you get relived in first week of June.... you are eligible for 5 points.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your prompt response.

I have one more doubt. If I am not working after 1st week of june 2016. Will it be a problem for granting 5 points from DIAC?. or they will consider only that 3 yrs of exp for granting 5 points.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hi Keeda, I did fill my Visa application (not submitted yet) and My Health declaration (which I submitted). I will submit the application after health test outcome. However, the question is I see "Select Action" option what should be done with this ? and once my health check is done...does it show on the site?


I just lodged my visa 1 week back. I know what you mean. No need to select any action. while revisting your online immi account , just click on your application reference number and continue from there. The visa application will be completed once you make the payment. You will see the status as application received. Also you will get a couple of emails as well.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

venkatfcb said:


> Thank you for your prompt response.
> 
> I have one more doubt. If I am not working after 1st week of june 2016. Will it be a problem for granting 5 points from DIAC?. or they will consider only that 3 yrs of exp for granting 5 points.



No it wont be a problem.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

venkatfcb said:


> Thank you for your prompt response.
> 
> I have one more doubt. If I am not working after 1st week of june 2016. Will it be a problem for granting 5 points from DIAC?. or they will consider only that 3 yrs of exp for granting 5 points.


1. Since you are presently employed: Keep the employment end date as blank in EOI. This will earn you 5 points May 2016.

2. Once you get relieved in Jun-2016, update the end date in your EOI if not already invited. If invited, while lodging the visa mark the correct end date.

Anyhow you are eligible for those 5 points after May-2016


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> 1. Since you are presently employed: Keep the employment end date as blank in EOI. This will earn you 5 points May 2016.
> 
> 2. Once you get relieved in Jun-2016, update the end date in your EOI if not already invited. If invited, while lodging the visa mark the correct end date.
> 
> Anyhow you are eligible for those 5 points after May-2016


Thank you for your Answer.

I have a clarification regarding ACS. I have applied my ACS on July 2015 with the experience of 4 years and 2months, i got the result considering 2 years of work experience for the skilled employement. But 2 years has no points.
I would like to showcase my additional experience of adding 10 more months to it which gets end by May 2016. To showcase that and to earn 5 points do i need to apply for ACS again will that incure me to pay the ACS fees again. It that like a re-apply for ACS.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

venkatfcb said:


> Thank you for your Answer.
> 
> I have a clarification regarding ACS. I have applied my ACS on July 2015 with the experience of 4 years and 2months, i got the result considering 2 years of work experience for the skilled employement. But 2 years has no points.
> I would like to showcase my additional experience of adding 10 more months to it which gets end by May 2016. To showcase that and to earn 5 points do i need to apply for ACS again will that incure me to pay the ACS fees again. It that like a re-apply for ACS.



If you are continuing with the same employer with the same designation and roles and responsibilities then no need to reassess from ACS. It will be counted automatically if leave end date blank while filling EOI.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

venkatfcb said:


> Thank you for your Answer.
> 
> I have a clarification regarding ACS. I have applied my ACS on July 2015 with the experience of 4 years and 2months, i got the result considering 2 years of work experience for the skilled employement. But 2 years has no points.
> I would like to showcase my additional experience of adding 10 more months to it which gets end by May 2016. To showcase that and to earn 5 points do i need to apply for ACS again will that incure me to pay the ACS fees again. It that like a re-apply for ACS.


If that 10 months is with a new employer then I would suggest you get it reassessed with ACS. Not sure if ACS provides an option to upgrade an existing Skills Assessment. Please check their website and guidelines document. 

If the 10 months is with the same employer with the same roles and Responsblitlies then get updated work references. That should suffice. 

If you plan to change your employer after May 2016, then I would recommend you to do the reassessment after joining your new employer. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> If you are continuing with the same employer with the same designation and roles and responsibilities then no need to reassess from ACS. It will be counted automatically if leave end date blank while filling EOI.


Actually I am reliving by 1st week of june 2016 from my current employer. should I need to apply for acs again?


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> If that 10 months is with a new employer then I would suggest you get it reassessed with ACS. Not sure if ACS provides an option to upgrade an existing Skills Assessment. Please check their website and guidelines document.
> 
> If the 10 months is with the same employer with the same roles and Responsblitlies then get updated work references. That should suffice.
> 
> ...



Its with the same employer and I have 5 yrs of exp with same employer. I am not going to work in any company after 1st week of june 2016. should I need to reapply for acs?.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

venkatfcb said:


> Its with the same employer and I have 5 yrs of exp with same employer. I am not going to work in any company after 1st week of june 2016. should I need to reapply for acs?.


Not required in that case, but don't forget to get updated employment reference for this employer. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Keeda,

I have recently lodged the visa application, but I am yet to undergo the medicals.

I don't want to wait for the CO to get allocated, I want to generate the HAP ID and go ahead with the Medicals.

Please advise, how can I generate the HAP ID.

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mithun121988 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I have recently lodged the visa application, but I am yet to undergo the medicals.
> 
> ...


Hi Mithun,

Login to your immiAccount, and then into your visa application. Click on the "Get Health Details" link underneath your name, fill and submit the declaration form and save the generated pdf. This pdf has your HAP ID. Repeat these steps for all persons in your application.

Find the nearest medical center here: *Immigration panel physicians* and book an appointment.


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Mithun,
> 
> Login to your immiAccount, and then into your visa application. Click on the "Get Health Details" link underneath your name, fill and submit the declaration form and save the generated pdf. This pdf has your HAP ID. Repeat these steps for all persons in your application.
> 
> Find the nearest medical center here: *Immigration panel physicians* and book an appointment.


Thanks Keeda


----------

